# Grounding rod installation



## jeepman (Jan 2, 2013)

I scanned threw article 250 in my 08 code book. I don't have the 2012 book with me at the moment. But I have 2 questions that I need answered and I thought they were both in the code book but I can't find them.
1) I thought there was a code reference stating a ground rod must be installed in undisturbed earth

2)
I also thought there was a code reference stating the ground rod must be installed by a mechanical device 

Am I missing it or is it just best practice and a local code?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I have not seen that info in the NEC


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Not an NEC issue. If it were, I'd like to see someone install a ground rod in a trench [250.53(G)] without disturbing the soil.

Local AHJ and POCO rules may apply, however.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I have not seen that info in the NEC


I agree. It WOULD make sense to drive a rod in undisturbed...and therefore a tighter intimacy with mother earth, but I have not seen it in writing.


----------



## jeepman (Jan 2, 2013)

So our current ground disturbance policy is everything has to be hydrovac'd so they hydro a 10' deep hole put a rod in and fill it with dirt. 3 days later I can pull the rod out of the ground by hand. Why they didn't have the electrical dept install the grounding is beyond me but I'm try to explain to personnel that don't understand electricity as to why that's a bad ground uhhhh duhhh. Our requirements is that everything has less than 5 ohms resistance an everything is bonded so there is no difference in potential(haz locations oil and gas)


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

jeepman said:


> So our current ground disturbance policy is everything has to be hydrovac'd so they hydro a 10' deep hole put a rod in and fill it with dirt. 3 days later I can pull the rod out of the ground by hand. Why they didn't have the electrical dept install the grounding is beyond me but I'm try to explain to personnel that don't understand electricity as to why that's a bad ground uhhhh duhhh. Our requirements is that everything has less than 5 ohms resistance an everything is bonded so there is no difference in potential(haz locations oil and gas)


Undisturbed earth would be the best but don't forget that Lightning won't come to get you because you took a short cut. The odds are on your side that the earth will eventually settle and the connection will be good enough.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

im just guessing, but ill bet in lousiana, a hydro set rod will read ok on ohms, unless it gets as dry as here in I-O-W-A!:laughing:


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

jeepman said:


> So our current ground disturbance policy is everything has to be hydrovac'd so they hydro a 10' deep hole put a rod in and fill it with dirt. 3 days later I can pull the rod out of the ground by hand. Why they didn't have the electrical dept install the grounding is beyond me but I'm try to explain to personnel that don't understand electricity as to why that's a bad ground uhhhh duhhh. Our requirements is that everything has less than 5 ohms resistance an everything is bonded so there is no difference in potential(haz locations oil and gas)


Can you get 5 ohms there with a 10' rod or are you using a chemical ground rod? Around here 5 ohms is impossible with 2 rods and very difficult even with chemical rods.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

papaotis said:


> im just guessing, but ill bet in lousiana, a hydro set rod will read ok on ohms, unless it gets as dry as here in I-O-W-A!:laughing:


I am not familiar with the term HYDRO SET. Are you saying that a space is created in the earth as it is in setting pier pilings, and then the rod is placed in the void?


----------



## jeepman (Jan 2, 2013)

papaotis said:


> im just guessing, but ill bet in lousiana, a hydro set rod will read ok on ohms, unless it gets as dry as here in I-O-W-A!:laughing:


Actually worse :laughing: that rod read over 1600ohms on my meter ones we install in undisturbed read less than 5ohms


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

whta kind of soil is it in?


----------



## jeepman (Jan 2, 2013)

RIVETER said:


> I am not familiar with the term HYDRO SET. Are you saying that a space is created in the earth as it is in setting pier pilings, and then the rod is placed in the void?


Correct a hole is made. Set the rod in and back fill with dirt.


----------



## jeepman (Jan 2, 2013)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Can you get 5 ohms there with a 10' rod or are you using a chemical ground rod? Around here 5 ohms is impossible with 2 rods and very difficult even with chemical rods.


We use a standard copper coated, 3/4" 10' long ground rod in various spots and ground and bond all equipment creating one back ground system


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

jeepman said:


> Correct a hole is made. Set the rod in and back fill with dirt.


Okay. However, remember that when lightning occurs it has to have two components. One is an excessive amount of electrons looking for a place to go to satisfy the charge. The other is the path in which to do so. If yours is not such a good path, maybe it will go elsewhere. Most strikes are just a fractured portion of a main bolt strike anyway.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

oh! to me hydro-set is pushing the rod in the ground as pressure washer type rig cuts the hole, thus soft ,wet ground and good contact


----------



## jeepman (Jan 2, 2013)

papaotis said:


> whta kind of soil is it in?


I need to confirm that as these are well site pads. I think it is part red clay and all sites have a thick 16"-24" layer of soil cement on top


----------



## jeepman (Jan 2, 2013)

RIVETER said:


> Okay. However, remember that when lightning occurs it has to have two components. One is an excessive amount of electrons looking for a place to go to satisfy the charge. The other is the path in which to do so. If yours is not such a good path, maybe it will go elsewhere. Most strikes are just a fractured portion of a main bolt strike anyway.


Our grounding is focused on static elimination and making each piece of equipment bonded and the same potential to ground


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

You are way over thinking a pathetic little 10 foot ground rod.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

jeepman said:


> Our grounding is focused on static elimination and making each piece of equipment bonded and the same potential to ground


I can understand that. Remember that grounding has only to do with a connection to earth. If your equipment is struck by a voltage not intended, you want it to go to earth and that would include a lightning strike or a aberrant voltage from the system supply voltage. Connecting all of the metallic components of the system together is BONDING, and that is to insure that the OC devices function as intended.


----------

